# Lake Eufaula Saturday



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Me and the wife made a run over to check on the boat yesterday afternoon. Grabbed about 4 dozen and ran over to the Georgia side to get out of the wind. Needed about 2 more hrs of daylight. All fish were in a foot and half of water.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow nice mess of Crappie right there..


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right on


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice mess.. I have been trying to get my friend to go back for a few days. We were too early a few weeks ago. He always has an excuse. Can't understand why someone who has a beautiful retreat like that only uses it 2 or 3 times a year. If it was mine I would go up at least once a month.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you have to have a Georgia license to fish the Georgia side?


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Do you have to have a Georgia license to fish the Georgia side?


No sir either georgia or alabama both sides.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I brought home about 4 dozen crappie minnows and to my surprise most are still thriving in my bait tank.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

either you got small feet or those are some slabs. good job. 
jack


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jack2 said:


> either you got small feet or those are some slabs. good job.
> jack


Had 3 over 2 lbs.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Had 3 over 2 lbs.


that's what i thought about when i saw those three in the foreground. good job.
jack


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice haul!


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Now I'm sitting here thinking about how good some fried crappie fillets would be right now . Lol ! Nice catch !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

I was there Saturday and Sunday and could not buy a bite up around rood creek, Sunday evening went down to that creek just south of Barbour creek(can’t remember the name of it) lucked up and caught one dink.... I’m going back April 11-16 to try again... any pointers??


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Bamasippi said:


> I was there Saturday and Sunday and could not buy a bite up around rood creek, Sunday evening went down to that creek just south of Barbour creek(can’t remember the name of it) lucked up and caught one dink.... I’m going back April 11-16 to try again... any pointers??


I know this post is 2 weeks old but I just saw it. Yellow Cat,that is a nice mess of white perch (crappie). Bamassippi (I like that handle) I went thru Eufala April 1 and that thing was so muddy you coulda tracked a **** across it. I probably couldn’t have caught one out of there with dynamite if you were holding a gun on me. I have been thru there several times but never saw the water that stained. I hope it’s cleared up for you for this weekend.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Dmoney said:


> I know this post is 2 weeks old but I just saw it. Yellow Cat,that is a nice mess of white perch (crappie). Bamassippi (I like that handle) I went thru Eufala April 1 and that thing was so muddy you coulda tracked a **** across it. I probably couldn’t have caught one out of there with dynamite if you were holding a gun on me. I have been thru there several times but never saw the water that stained. I hope it’s cleared up for you for this weekend.


Sorry about that racoon.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

My friend who has the place on Cowikki Creek left Thursday and will stay 3 weeks. Creek is not fishable because of high water and muddy. They have got lots of rain up there in the last few weeks.


----------

